# Gaining Trust?



## ChirpyPhoenix (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi I'm new here and I am sort of a first time bird owner.

I've had my male budgie for one and a half years now. He is already adapted to his surroundings. I only bought one bird bcuz I was a bit wary.

He knows how to step up and I feed him alot of fruits and veggies. He is always chirping, but I'm a bit worried.

He always shakes when he's on my finger, he gets super scared when I introduce something new and he never plays with any of the toys I make. He actually prefers staying in his cage than going outside, no problem with that but I sorta pity him and want him to be as happy as possible.

Can I get some tips for gaining the trust of a hand trained budgie? And I wanna make him more adventurous or open to new things. 

Lastly can I get tips for toys he might lile and not be scared of?

I'm sorry if this is in the wrong section, like I said, I'm new here. And thank you in advanced. 

Me again, btw Chirpy does go out of the cage but he hates it when I touch anything besides his feet. So I am never able to pet him like most bird owners T-T


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Some budgies do not like to be handled and the majority of adult budgies prefer not to be petted.
If he doesn't enjoy being touched then you shouldn't force him.

Chirpy likes being in his cage because, to him, it is his home and his safe place.

If he is afraid of his toys, when you get a new one, hang it outside his cage but near the cage where he can see if for a few days. Play with the toy yourself while talking to Chirpy calmly and reassuringly. Perhaps he's never learned how to actually play.

Since he's chirping and eating well, it sounds as though your budgie is happy and enjoys being a "cage-budgie". You can try simply leaving his cage door open when you are in the room to supervise him. Perhaps set up a little play tree outside the cage and put a favorite treat on it. That may entice him to come out to explore. 

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures hoto: of Chirpy soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies. Deborah has given you great advice. Lot's of top notch info here to help you out. Would love to see pics of your friend...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there!  

It's great to have you on the forums, welcome! :wave: 

I can't add much more to what Deborah has expertly explained, but best of luck with Chirpy and I'm sure that soon he will start to open up a bit more. Feel free to post some pictures of him when you have the time!

Keep us posted and don't forget to ask about anything else you're concerned about as we're always happy to help. 

:welcome:


----------

